# I’m Not a Sheepdog (and you shouldn’t be either).....



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

> At the end of the day I don’t think you should be a sheepdog. If you want to be compared to some kind of animal, be a porcupine. A porcupine is an easy going animal.
> Likes to be left alone, is passive. Until he’s threatened. A porcupine only acts defensively. A porcupine will often retreat when possible, and only fight when put in the corner. Sometimes the porcupine may lose, but he always strikes a blow. Be a porcupine.












https://loadoutroom.com/thearmsguide/im-not-sheepdog-shouldnt-either/

I hear/read the "sheepdog" stuff on a lot of gun forums, usually it's used in some context to put down the "sheep" and elevate the poster (at least in his own mind). I guess I'm more of a porcupine, cept for maybe the whole nocturnal aspect and I'm not at fond of skunk cabbage.

Chuck


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO....
This is the time to stay away from labels and categories........for whatever reason.
Our rights are being attacked everyday, from many, directions and many reasons.

Divison just helps the Anti-gun cause.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Snake in the grass.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

I'm neither the sheepdog, who will guide the sheep, nor sheep, who is unaware. Neither term works well. I am a defender of my family and present myself as just another guy. But I come from a long line of family who has had to defend themselves, including my mom holding off looters with a Colt New Service .45LC revolver. I have fortunately never had to draw on another man, have never had to shoot anyone, and hope never to have to. However, I am ready to do so and would not flinch in protecting my own. I am no sheepdog, just a father and husband.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm Toe Nail Fungus.

Unsightly, irritating, and embarrassing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Be brave and show your head gear that should scare them off.













 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Depends on the sheep, some are worth protecting.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I hate to tell you I am a sheep dog have, been since I was 5, 60 yeas ago from the day Dad backhanded Mom, and I went after him tooth and nails. They had been having a bad day and I'll give him credit he hasn't repeated it , part of it was the shock of having me tear into him. 
But if you think I have any tolerance for you telling me how to behave, well, Ill tell you to take a long walk off a short pier accompanied by 86 or so words I learned from my Drill Sargent. 
That your a gutless politically correct Wiesel. is obvious. but some of us will cut you right off at the knees if you, threaten those I love or my country.
I read your message some time ago and I tried to cool off, but I cannot think of a more offensive line of thought.
So go weasel elsewhere. 

Now as greencounty will justly, run me off for telling the truth, in such a politically incorrect way.

Boys and Girls, this does not mean if you get a carry permit you should play super hero or more correctly vigilantly. and virtually guaranteed to get you ln deep.

I was a cop and a Deputy so I have most of the laws pertaining down. I can say the law and court cases are 50 years behind the real world like with most law. In 50 years there will be some law to protect someone with a carry permit stepping in and helping not much now ,and will require a lot of pain from courageous people telling the politically correct to get there paws off our society, you want to be euro trash light, go to Europe and let the terrorist gut you! I at least will resist your gutless behavior!

Dutch


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Dutch, 

IF that barely coherent rant is directed at me, you probably should:

Lay off the booze 1st thing in the morning...or have your meds adjusted. Either way, something's out of whack......

Chuck


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Your insults are pointless as your other mindless babel! That the press pushes to emasculate the public. Remember oh gutless weasel that people like me still exist.



Protecting yourself is self-defense. Protecting others is warriorship.

Many people consider themselves to be warriors just because they have spent time training... in a dojo and have learned how to fight. They feel that they can protect themselves against almost any attacker. Having developed their skills to the max, they walk around with the self-confidence of a lion, just waiting for some poor soul to make the mistake of harassing them in a bar or on the street. They feel without a shadow of a doubt that they can protect themselves, but does this really make them a warrior?

Protecting yourself is self-defense by the very definition of the term. Being a warrior means much more than being able to protect yourself. It means being willing and able to protect others as well as yourself. Warriors feel a sense of duty to protect those around them where the ordinary man only feels the need to protect himself and get out of Dodge. There is a big difference in the two.

The warrior is willing to put his well-being on the line for those he loves or for those under his protection. Many times, he puts their well being ahead of his own. He could easily defend himself and leave the danger behind, but he chooses the path of chivalry and warriorship.

He knows there is a difference between self-defense and warriorship, and he also knows that the lifestyle that he has chosen demands that he put his warrior ideals over simple self-interest. Protecting yourself is self-defense; protecting others is warriorship. Bohdi Sanders ~ (From the book, WARRIOR: The Way of Warriorhood, page 83)

WARRIOR: The Way of Warriorhood is available in BOTH paperback and on KINDLE on Amazon.com at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ELWCALA.

Signed copies are available on my website, http://thewisdomwarrior.com/books-by-bohdi-sanders/.

Also be sure to check out Modern Bushido! Modern Bushido just won another 1st PLACE BOOK AWARD in the USA NATIONAL BEST BOOK AWARDS!!

Modern Bushido has been in the TOP 10 EVERY WEEK FOR 70 WEEKS on Amazon.com's Best Sellers List and has hit #1 six times during that period! This multiple award-winning book was recognized by the U.S.A. Martial Arts Hall of Fame for it contribution to the martial arts and won a 1st Place Award in the 2013 National Indie Excellence Book Awards, and now 1st PLACE BOOK AWARD in the USA NATIONAL BEST BOOK AWARDS!!


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

Oh, can we mention signed books? I have a number of titles I'd like to share, including one really cool one I wrote about Stalin, another taking place in the Civil War, and several others of various kind. I got Amazon.com best selling author status in Russian Literature at that!

But as to being a warrior? Should bad things happen, I have no doubt I would be able to defend hearth and home. My family would be safe. Did I train at a Dojo? Not at all, but neither did Dick Winters or Audie Murphy, true warriors, and whilst I don't count myself in their league, I am an excellent shot with rifle, pistol, or shotgun. Neither am I a Walt, which I suspect many bold men really are.

My family has a long history of armed defense, including one shooting nigh on a hundred years ago. The last armed defense took place 30 years ago. And, as I have had the pleasant experience of being shot at and that thrilling sound of rifle bullets flittering through underbrush, I know what it is like to be under fire.

On top of that, I live in a state where I can carry with no fear. Yet I am not that guy driving around in the muscle car in Highlander looking for a fight. As before, I think men who count themselves as "sheepdogs" are Walter Mitty's in collie's clothing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What's that saying again.....:
"If you can't run with the big dogs, just hide under the porch".


----------

